# Gravity Defying Wine Holder



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

While waiting for oil and polyurethane to dry for another project... I tried this quick and easy project I found on instructables.com with a piece of oak. 











I rounded over all the edges and started adding some finish.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Always a handy project.

What angle did you use on the foot?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It looks like you got the angle right first time. I made a couple some time ago which I posted as a pdf but it took several experiments to get the angle just right.


----------



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

I've seen a couple of different plans with varying measurements. The one I found was about 14" long, with a 1 1/2" hole, and a 27* angle I made with a skill saw. I started with a 1x4 of oak (3/4" x 3 1/2"). 


Harry the one in the pdf looks great! I like the rounded top. There are many possibilities for different shapes and edges on this project. 

The first thing my wife said was "why don't you add another hole so it holds two bottles." I'm guessing that would change the angle but I don't want to do the math! I guess I could sacrifice some more oak to experimenting.


----------



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

I decided to have some more fun with this today. I figured out that wide range of angles will work, it just determines how far you stick the bottle neck through. This one holds two bottles, is 14 1/2" long with a 35* angle on the bottom. 

Harry inspired me to be a bit more decorative. I curved the top and used an 1/8" round over. Tried a 1/4" round over for the holes, which came out great. Then tried a half round bit for the first time on the long edges. I found some google images of this concept using bent wood, live edge scrapes, all sorts of things. 


















Also, I have _got_ to get a router table. I plan to build one, but in the meantime I'm watching patiently on craigslist for something under $50. This is a large piece of osb on the bottom (because my workbench is not flat), a little "riser" piece under the work piece to keep the bit from hitting the table. Then a 2x6 to get enough height for the 1/4" x 4 I'm using as a fence. All not clamped down not nearly well enough.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're a fast learner Walker. Now the next step is for the two bottles to be parallel with the bottom angle!
I didn't bother with maths, I just experimented with scrap material.


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

harrysin said:


> It looks like you got the angle right first time. I made a couple some time ago which I posted as a pdf but it took several experiments to get the angle just right.


Hi Harry,
At what angle do you drill the hole is it 35deg or 90 deg to the face?
tom


----------



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

I drilled my holes 90 degrees to the face with a hole saw bit. From the pdf it looks like Harry also drilled 90 degree but used a forstner bit.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Walker, when you are ready to go into production...


----------



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

wow Mike! What are you gonna do with all of those? I don't think I'll be going into production on anything until I build or purchase a router table (or two). 

Figuring out the correct combination and orientation of scraps, clamps, and straightedges to get the cut I want is rewarding in its own right, but also time consuming and frustrating.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I helped Barb (OutoftheWoodwork) get these blanks ready for her to engrave and finish. It was a rush job in December 2012.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That is great . I am going to borrow a full bottle of wine from the neighbours (I hate wine) and try to do this myself . It looks precarious but really neat at the same time.
Would make a cool gift I think , and it's super simple once you establish the angle . 
Harry , you took it to a whole other level . Like your chamfering idea , but I was shocked that you didn't create the round top with a router on a circle jig. J/k


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst routing is my thing, I'm not so pig headed as to think that EVERYTHING must be routed, if there is a faster (remember that I'm 80 and no longer buy green bananas!) or simpler way then that is what I choose.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> (remember that I'm 80 and no longer buy green bananas!)


That is an expression that is going into my book.....Too funny!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

harrysin said:


> Whilst routing is my thing, I'm not so pig headed as to think that EVERYTHING must be routed, if there is a faster (remember that I'm 80 and no longer buy green bananas!) or simpler way then that is what I choose.


^^^Harry I was being facetious  (not sure if you guys have a word for that? ) 

Sorry if my sense of humour is a little off beat. My grade 4 teacher once told me he thought I was an idiot savant , minus the savant part


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No way did I think you were being facetious Rick. There was once a member here, a very clever routologist from whom I learnt the finer points of routing, he lived close to me and spent lots of time in my shed, A BIG problem with this guy was that he reckoned that everything had to be routed and I could not get through to him the average woodworker would not make a template to make a few holes.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Yes I suspect there's a few Harry . Apparently there's a router rep that comes into the Windsor Plywood store and they claim he can build a house with nothing more than a router and a hammer .He's probably one of those guys lol

I was watching the video on the sanding part and figured I have no excuse not to use my gynormous belt sander for this application


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

harrysin said:


> A BIG problem with this guy was that he reckoned that everything had to be routed and I could not get through to him the average woodworker would not make a template to make a few holes.


Well, if I wanted the holes to be just the same, then yes, I probably would make a template. With what I do, yes, most of it is with a router, but I do not restrict myself to 'just' the router, I have even been known to use my drillpress and hole saw for matching holes. Then there's the bench saw, sabre saw, hammer, and on and on. But the router is pretty much my favorite. Even more than my hand planer and sander.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> That is great . I am going to borrow a full bottle of wine from the neighbours (I hate wine) and try to do this myself . It looks precarious but really neat at the same time.
> Would make a cool gift I think , and it's super simple once you establish the angle .
> Harry , you took it to a whole other level . Like your chamfering idea , but I was shocked that you didn't create the round top with a router on a circle jig. J/k


Rick, no need for a full bottle. An empty works just as well. It's all in the placement of the bottle. Once you get the hang of how it goes, it's quick and easy to place any bottle at any variance of emptiness to stand.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Rick, no need for a full bottle. An empty works just as well. It's all in the placement of the bottle. Once you get the hang of how it goes, it's quick and easy to place any bottle at any variance of emptiness to stand.


Interesting as I was curious about that . My neighbours birthday is coming up and I'd like to build one for her 

Not much of a present but better than what I've gotten her before , nothing lol .
Well I paid for the steaks last time


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

It looks great. I've never tried to make one so I watched some videos on Youtube. It seems easy.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Harry, I don't think anyone buys green bananas here in the UK - They seem to jump straight from green to black without ever being yellow !

Rog


----------



## rcoups (Nov 16, 2014)

Lot of folks in this forum seem to be fond of wine-----just sayin'


----------

